
Ten Steps to Angel Financing - brk
http://www.jeffmaurone.com/metanoya/2008/02/ten-steps-to-an.html
======
Tichy
Why ten??? Can't you make it 9, or 8, for a change? Or maybe 11?

~~~
brk
I didn't write it, I just submitted it :)

